# How"s this one?



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

I really like this one. What do you guys think. I'll be the first to admit that the finish could been better and I didn't sand it enough, but would still call it pretty darned nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 12


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll have to get some better pics. I suppose asking opinions requires letting folks actually see something.


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's a better one. I'll go get some more.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

I need to spend a few and make a photo box.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2016)

Allan - I think its fantastic. Its very well done and a gorgeous piece of wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

I should have filled the blemishes better and may still, but the finish is so nice that I'm almost scared to mess with it more.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 21, 2016)

It sure makes the letters nice and crisp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 21, 2016)

Gorgeous, and exremely cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2016)

Marvelous game board! Started with fantastic wood and just got better from there. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks great to me! What's the diameter?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

It's 10.25x 1.5
It was something I had that was dry. I made this for the owners of the neighboring. They're just some darned nice folks, plus they let me have wood that's dead or down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2016)

Great job Allan! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks awesome Allan! 

Your burl can be a bear with the small inclusions you are showing you don't like. When I made that lidded box and used some of your wood I just told myself to live with it! I couldn't chase them all. 

If it was me and I was gonna make another I would consider backfilling the name you carved in with something. Even black epoxy would make that pop right out big time. 

Nice gift and gesture man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Great looking board Allan with nice detail !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Looks awesome Allan!
> 
> Your burl can be a bear with the small inclusions you are showing you don't like. When I made that lidded box and used some of your wood I just told myself to live with it! I couldn't chase them all.
> 
> ...



Thanks Cody. In my demented little mind I'm trying to make my brain believe the small inclusions and not perfect edges are part of the "not perfect is perfect look", but still it bothers the crap out of me.

I keep asking folks about filling in or painting the lettering and designs I put on these and the popular vote is to leave them natural. Who am I to argue with less work?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 3, 2016)

Can't believe I missed this when you posted. Its awesome! I need to make one on those for my dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 4, 2016)

Beautiful job. I love utility pieces, ones that they'll remember every time they play cribbage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2016)

justallan said:


> I need to spend a few and make a photo box.


http://m.wikihow.com/Create-an-Inexpensive-Photography-Lightbox

Here's an easy one to do.....


Allan, that is incredible looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Nicely done Allan. The blemishes just add character. How many ranch hands you ever seen wearing a tuxedo? They all got a few blemishes; little rough around the edges.


Light Box Build

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2016)

Is that one yours Rocky?


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes sir... That would be my tossed together light box.

Moved it to its own thread and linked, so that others might add theirs to it. Maybe we can get some better ideas than mine there.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 4, 2016)

Love it just the way it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Byron Mason (Jun 5, 2016)

That's awesome. If you don't mind me asking, how did you carve the letters?


----------



## justallan (Jun 5, 2016)

@Byron Mason I use a CNC router for the entire thing. Machine time start to finish is well under an hour, most of which is the 397 holes.
I run it at about half speed to keep my sanding time down to about 5 minutes, then however coats of finish to get them looking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome project, well done. I like the way it is and agree with Rocky the little imperfections add to the project also lets you know that it is real wood 
Dave


----------

